# Baroque base collection



## antuk (Jan 11, 2018)

hello everybody, just joined this forum and happy to have found it.
I wonder if somebody can recommend a CD (or MP3 downloader) with a collection of baroque - base - vocal collection. May be duet performances or accompanied by orchestra or solo instruments such as flute or actually any other combination. Much obliged for any help on this.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

This album (mp3 only) has a reasonable selection of baroque vocal tasters - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baroque-Ma...&keywords=gardiner+baroque&refinements=p_n_fo

It acually has 50 tracks not 50 works but it might point you in the direction of complete works or composers you are interested in.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Not sure if Spotify helps, but if so have a look at (or a listen to) this.


----------



## antuk (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks to both of you. However, unable to sign un with spotify - tried with two browsers, something is wrong with their signup/login engine...


----------

